# 12lb Speck Caught Today



## lagunamadreplugger (Jun 15, 2005)

Will have pics and video in about 2 hrs. Taking fish to taxidermist. Video has some cussing. So I dont know if i can post it here. Be ready by 7pm with pics and vids.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

for a 12lb trout I am sure we can handle a little cussin' if you preface it first with a warning. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

DUDE! This is soooooooo wrong! We are all stuck here at work and yall are out catchin monster pigs!!!!!!:hairout:





Please post up pics and report soon so that we can fall further into this bottomless pit of no-fishin work!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I'm really hoping this isn't a joke? Guy


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

You better come through...... Or can you say, "Get ah rope.............."


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*He's Good*

He will come through... this guy is as standup as they come.

What rod did he catch it on... 

J


----------



## Getthenet (Dec 6, 2005)

*Killing - Big Trout -*

Great Catch! 
Get a fiber glass mount and let that big trout go out and lay some big trout babies for the future... Take picture,measurement of lenght and grith is all you need... Remember these big trout didn't live this long just by habbit...


----------



## Getthenet (Dec 6, 2005)

*Lure Used*

What did you catch it on?????



lagunamadreplugger said:


> Will have pics and video in about 2 hrs. Taking fish to taxidermist. Video has some cussing. So I dont know if i can post it here. Be ready by 7pm with pics and vids.


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

Just a guess, but I bet most of the cussin' comes from those who are shall we say ENVIOUS!!!!!! You dad burn ol' so and so. Can't wait to see.


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

Bash the guy then ask him what he caught it on. That is an interesting approach.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Pics*

These were taken by Capt Matt Mcneil here is his actual email to me..

We had 10, 8lbs or better. A total of 20 over 25" All released except the big one. Capt Brett Caron caught the fish on a Laguna Wader I

Jode


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Oops*

I am in a hurry so that bottom one might not be one of the 12...

Sorry..

I am sure he will clarify it.. sounds like they had a day for the books.

Jode


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Holy you know what! Are you sure those aren't salmon??????


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

The pictures are great, She is truely a PIG!



She is an awsome 32 1/8 " long and 18" around.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Okay, the pig is nice, but what is up with that choice of shirts?

heh,
Rick


----------



## lagunamadreplugger (Jun 15, 2005)

The first two pics are of the pig, the bottom one is one of the 8lbers we released. The video is coming soon.


----------



## CASTOFF (May 14, 2006)

Wow,congrat's On The Sow.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

For crying out loud, what is the record? That thing is so big it's starting to not look like a trout.


----------



## chris1122 (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow!!! That is one fat trout and a hell of a trophy. Was she caught in the lower luguna madre? What was she caught on?


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Dang Nice fish Congrats for a fish of a lifetime.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Impressive. Congratulations.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

sick. congrats to capt caron.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

wow....I love fishing


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

Awesome fish, congratulations.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Bimini Twisted said:


> Okay, the pig is nice, but what is up with that choice of shirts?
> 
> heh,
> Rick


Its troutoflauge!!!!

dang, what a pig!!! Way to go guys


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Awesome catch


Ok Corpus people, is that Matt Mcneill from Corpus/Calallen (stew's friend)


----------



## Kevin Akin (Jan 29, 2007)

Great job netting that fish Bart .lol I saw this fish first hand, pics still don't do it justice. It was truly a huge trout. Way to go Brett.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Awesome!!!


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

Cuss'n or not.. That there is what it's all about. Good friends, good times and GOOD FISH....


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

*Nice Fish*

Geez are you kidding me???


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

Not to stir it up but just out of curiosity why did you guys decide to keep the fish? Is it cause of not liking replica mounts? I can say if I caught one that big I'd be wanting either it or something resembling it on the wall but what is the decision between a replica and a real mount? Was the guy that caught it a guide? I know alot of hard core conservationalist may see against this but this does seem to be a fish of a lifetime,,,congrats on Big Bessie!


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> Not to stir it up but just out of curiosity why did you guys decide to keep the fish? Is it cause of not liking replica mounts? I can say if I caught one that big I'd be wanting either it or something resembling it on the wall but what is the decision between a replica and a real mount? Was the guy that caught it a guide? I know alot of hard core conservationalist may see against this but this does seem to be a fish of a lifetime,,,congrats on Big Bessie!


And here we go, please leave it alone, please!!! For once I would like to see someone keep a trout over 25" and fully within the arm of the law not get called out by the internet game warden/conservationalist. If you don't want to stir it up and curiosity has gotten the best of you please send a PM, that's the way not to stir it up, including provoking someone like me to call you out.


----------



## GrooveDog (Nov 12, 2005)

He doesn't need to justify keeping it with anyone......so quit trying to play the guilt trip on him. Do what you want with your fish, others will do what they want.

Why do people have to make the snide comments everytime someone keeps a big fish ? Why not try congratulating him on a fish of a lifetime....I'm sure it's pure jealousy nothing more.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

She is beautiful! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## corkyjerker (Dec 3, 2006)

Hope Capt. Caron dont protest that


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

well I guess the shirts ok.....when catchin a fish like that!

Byron


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Um, wow. When I day dream about the ultimate big trout day, I don't even dream of stuff like that! 10 over 8lb and that pig to boot! Talk about a career day!


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

20 fish over 25" and a 12 pounder...WOW great job guys!!
Maybe just a little more proof that there are no problems with the trout down south!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i think it was a great choice to keep it . from the blood running out of its gills it was a gonner any way. great fish and great mount . i have fish envy now.

sweet.

randall


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Big Daddy said:


> Not to stir it up but just out of curiosity why did you guys decide to keep the fish? Is it cause of not liking replica mounts? I can say if I caught one that big I'd be wanting either it or something resembling it on the wall but what is the decision between a replica and a real mount? Was the guy that caught it a guide? I know alot of hard core conservationalist may see against this but this does seem to be a fish of a lifetime,,,congrats on Big Bessie!


yea right, "not to stir it up". Get over yourself and enjoy my reddie. You start off stirring the pot and end up congratulating the fisherman. That's perfect logic for trolling my site, and not appreciated.


----------



## tjftmf (Nov 21, 2006)

If it will help me catch a pig like that I will wear a purple and green halter top. And believe me that wouldn't be a pretty site.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

great fish........thanx 4 the pics!!


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Awesome fish...and day! 
Congrats!


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

WOW!!! That is a Bona fide HAWG!!!! Congratulations on a fish of a lifetime. That thing makes my 9 lber. look like a minnow. You guys did what I would have done given the bleeding gills ( I would have kept it any way regardless of the blood or not.) That is choice that any licensed angler has!


----------



## L.T.K.56 (Nov 2, 2006)

Getthenet said:


> Great Catch!
> Get a fiber glass mount and let that big trout go out and lay some big trout babies for the future... Take picture,measurement of lenght and grith is all you need... Remember these big trout didn't live this long just by habbit...


 your kidding right?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Wow, great catch


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

That is a beast alright!! Congrats on catching that lifetime trout. Entertaining video as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

nice trout ,one day it will be my turn to catch one that size but until then all I can do is dream 
someone pass the popcorn


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

those are some beautiful fish,congrats


----------



## Lpescador (Dec 27, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Way to go!!
Congrats.


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

tjftmf said:


> If it will help me catch a pig like that I will wear a purple and green halter top. And believe me that wouldn't be a pretty site.


LOFL............Don't know you from Adam(Eve). However, I presume you are of male orientation and you're right, I wouldn't want to see that. But, if that's what it takes to catch a trout of a lifetime, I'd be standin' right there beside you with the same outfit on. Now how's that for a visual. Two grown men wade fishin' side by side in purple & green halter tops. Yeah baby..............


----------



## lagunamadreplugger (Jun 15, 2005)

If anyone wants the video,PM me. I agree with Monty by taking it off. There was to much cussing. Sorry about that Monty


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

lagunamadreplugger said:


> If anyone wants the video, email me. I agree with Monty by taking it off. There was to much cussing. Sorry about that Monty.
> 
> @aol.com


I would highly advise editing your email out of that post. Use the PM system. Unless you want larger body parts offers, of course.


----------



## chris1122 (Aug 30, 2005)

What happened to the video? It was on the general fishing discussion and no it is gone. For all that didnt see the video, it was awsome. Three men just geeking over how big the trout was. It did have alot of cusing but it was worth leaving on the board.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

chris1122 said:


> What happened to the video? It was on the general fishing discussion and no it is gone. For all that didnt see the video, it was awsome. Three men just geeking over how big the trout was. It did have alot of cusing but it was worth leaving on the board.


My 12 year old daughter reads her Daddy's board, and I have never, won't ever, won't even start to put up with the language in that video on my site.


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Great fish, Congrats!!!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow! What a trout. What a day! 

I'd just stop fishing after a day like that because I know I would never top it. Never even get close again. LOL!


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

Well worth waiting for Plugger..... Thanks for sharing....Great job....


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful fish. She'll look great on the wall. Congratulations on a fish of a lifetime, at least in my life. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Mont said:


> My 12 year old daughter reads her Daddy's board, and I have never, won't ever, won't even start to put up with the language in that video on my site.


 I agree completely, but maybe there is a 2Cool member who is capable of doing some sound editing? That is one BIG "BLEEPING" trout after all!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

lagunamadreplugger said:


> If anyone wants the video,PM me. I agree with Monty by taking it off. There was to much cussing. Sorry about that Monty


 thanks dude that video is great even with the sound turned down lol.

saved it to my favorite places to go. 


sweet


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

-JAW- said:


> I agree completely, but maybe there is a 2Cool member who is capable of doing some sound editing? That is one BIG "BLEEPING" trout after all!


 i think the best editing you could do with it is turn the volume off. other than that it would be a rambo flick. uh erg um doo whoooo.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

1 word SWEET


----------



## corkyjerker (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Capt. Lowery said great catch and he would've kept that bleedin pig 2. So people who have probs with all the keepin end of it are just jealous..... GO FISH! 



Shoulda done it without the net though.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

All I can say is WOW


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

I am not much of a trout fan, But in this case WOW what a fish. very very nice. Greenie for you.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

*Way to go Brett!*

Brett is a great Guide and Angler! Here is a report that i did on him and Capt. Aaron when they fished in East Matty with Capt. Bill Pustejovsky.

Book a trip with him! He is a class act!

Posted: Sat Jan 27, 2007 12:44 pm Post subject: East Matagorda 1/25  Capt. Bill Pustejovsky teamed up with Capt. Brett Caron, Capt. Aaron Loomis and Glenn Hornsby out of Corpus to do some prefishing for the upcoming POC Bash. This was the first decent day of weather that we have had in the last few weeks. They only caught 3 fish all day wading and throwing corkies in East Matty, but they were quality fish. Capt. Brett caught two of them a 24.75" that weighed 6.15 lbs and a 25" that went 6.1 lbs. Capt. Aaron caught the other big girl a 29.5" that weighed 8.15 lbs. The 29.5" trout was retained to go on Capt. Aarons wall. Water temps were in the upper forties.


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

The Driver. said:


> Brett is a great Guide and Angler! Here is a report that i did on him and Capt. Aaron when they fished in East Matty with Capt. Bill Pustejovsky.
> 
> Book a trip with him! He is a class act!


Thanks Mike:smile:


----------



## Nailsy (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm Speechless!!!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

One hell of a fish. I went to high school with Brett and need to book a trip with him. 

Brett, 

I'm sending a pm for the video. Congrats!


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

WOW! I may need to book a trip with him? I guess I will try to look him up?



If I caught one trout that they caught on that day, I think I would just call the channel 13 I witness big trout news. Maybe it will help get some of the traffic off Galveston Bay? I could see all of the boats headed down there now!

Congrats on that tank!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

These Laguna Trout are beginning to make me think I need to go Laguna! LOL

Those are really some nice trout.......Big Trout! Hawgs! Pigs! Tush hogs! Monsters! Super Duper Gator Trout! Catch my drift?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man nice fish. My days are getting shorter, but I keep hoping one day to move to that side of the ledger. Congratulations on a HUGE Trout.

TH


----------



## lagunamadreplugger (Jun 15, 2005)

Here are more pics of todays fish, and fish from the past month and half

today

CPR


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Holy smokes....Huge trout there. Way to go! I would be satisfied with here being a measly 2 pounds lighter....I cannot even imagine a 12 pounder!

Whoa nelly!


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Definitely a wally. Congratulations..........


----------



## whaler18 (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrats Man! That rocks...


----------



## lagunamadreplugger (Jun 15, 2005)

We are out the door again. Should have a G rated video today.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Yep, caught one just like her last night.............................then I woke up :frown: .

That is a trout that dreams are made of, that once in a lifetime for most. A big congrats to you sir on a fine catch and day on the water!


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

WOW!!

Catch of a lifetime no doubt.

12lb


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

whaler18 said:


> Congrats Man! That rocks...


Ditto!!!
Slurp


----------



## hellonwater (Dec 17, 2005)

Great job


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Awesome!!!


----------



## bluis (Feb 1, 2005)

That is the "El Jefe"


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Man o Mam. I logged on early this morning and saw the pictures of the trout and my heart started beating so fast I past out. Those trout are awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*Slide Shows*

Geez

It looks like over these last few weeks you could fill up the Trophy Hall portion of the B&L website. Id be scared wading with anything that big swimming around. LOL


----------



## David Rowsey (Jul 20, 2005)

That's a bonafide trophy. Congrats. DR


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

sweet fish congrats


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

Congrats, Great Catch!

Send me the video I can remove the audio string for a more G rated video.

[email protected]


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Thats what it is all about sports fans. Congrats on a great fish and trip.
Tight Knot


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

AWESOME fish!!! It has to be the SHIRT!


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Awesome fish. I personally have no issue with him keeping her. She had already donated just about all she ever would to the gene pool. I am glad noboby threw her in the ice chest when she was a fat five pounder. 

Outstanding!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

That one deserves a place on the wall. **** the haters!

Congrats!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

troy merrill said:


> That one deserves a place on the wall. **** the haters!
> 
> Congrats!


dang, what he said.......


----------



## matagordabubba (Jul 21, 2005)

that's a big ol sum beach fish right there now...

it would be on my wall too, skin and all...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is a career fish for 99.99% of us... Great job and hope you post up the mount when it gets done.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

That is one awesome fish.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

WOW! One heck of a spec.


----------



## ccfishin (Apr 25, 2005)

StinkBait said:


> Awesome catch
> 
> Ok Corpus people, is that Matt Mcneill from Corpus/Calallen (stew's friend)


Yes, I believe it is.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Affirmative*

Yes it's Capt Matt Mcneill from CC TX....

I am working on getting the video dubbed over for you all to enjoy...

Ledge, I will fire it to you if Matt hasnt already.

Thanks

Jode


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

lets save all the big trout dna and clone them suckers


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

troy merrill said:


> That one deserves a place on the wall. **** the haters!
> 
> Congrats!


Yes it deserves to be mounted but, it is NOT going on the wall.

This Big Girl is going to be a Two sided pedestal mount.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

John Paul said:


> Yes it deserves to be mounted but, it is NOT going on the wall.
> 
> This Big Girl is going to be a Two sided pedestal mount.


Even better!


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

*Repro Fish*

Great Fish - I'm slobbering all over my keyboard

Something you may not understand is that *ALL* reproduction fish start out as a *real* dead fish. Each side of the real fish is cast in resin and then both sides of the mold are assembled, then the reproduction fish is poured. The very first pour is the best replica. Each pour after that has a little less detail than the one before it, until the detail becomes very poor and you throw the mold away and start over. I don't know of a single supplier of quality reproduction trout that has one over 31" long and about 10 1/2 pounds.

This fish could not have been done as a reproduction without killing it first.

If your taxidermist cast this fish, I would like to buy one of the blanks.
Thanks,
James Morrison
Superior Taxidermy


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Been gone for a couple of days and jump on the site and this is what welcomes me. All I've got to say is congratulation Capt. Brett. If you were a stock I'd buy 1000 shares today - hehehehehe, couldn't help that I was doing some market research before I jumped over here. When you get it back from the Taxidermist you need to throw a party and invite all the 2Coolers over for a preview. Heck charge 5 dollars at the door and have a few kegs we'd have a great time for sure. Great fish and thanx for the moment for it made my day. 

:dance:


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

wushizfishin said:


> Great Fish - I'm slobbering all over my keyboard
> 
> Something you may not understand is that *ALL* reproduction fish start out as a *real* dead fish. Each side of the real fish is cast in resin and then both sides of the mold are assembled, then the reproduction fish is poured. The very first pour is the best replica. Each pour after that has a little less detail than the one before it, until the detail becomes very poor and you throw the mold away and start over. I don't know of a single supplier of quality reproduction trout that has one over 31" long and about 10 1/2 pounds.
> 
> ...


Now I know,,,thanks,,,


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

wushizfishin said:


> Great Fish - I'm slobbering all over my keyboard
> 
> Something you may not understand is that *ALL* reproduction fish start out as a *real* dead fish. Each side of the real fish is cast in resin and then both sides of the mold are assembled, then the reproduction fish is poured. The very first pour is the best replica. Each pour after that has a little less detail than the one before it, until the detail becomes very poor and you throw the mold away and start over. I don't know of a single supplier of quality reproduction trout that has one over 31" long and about 10 1/2 pounds.
> 
> ...


Just so everybody knows, It will be a Skin mount, I am NOT making a fiberglass mount of this fish.

And yes, I have found myself walking over to the freezer to drool.....


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

Awesome fish. That thing is what we all dream about catching.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

John Paul said:


> Just so everybody knows, It will be a Skin mount, I am NOT making a fiberglass mount of this fish.
> 
> And yes, I have found myself walking over to the freezer to drool.....


The skin mount a buddy of mine had done on his 33.5 from last year looks better than any replica I've ever seen. Not sure who mounted his trout here in SA, but it looks great.


----------



## Birdsnest (Dec 27, 2005)

That things just a minnow. Wee little trout....

J/K!!! 


Hell of a fish! Congrats on your trophy.


----------



## Nicademas (Jan 31, 2006)

Video posted without sound here:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=1045955#post1045955


----------



## Fishspanker (Feb 8, 2005)

I know that spot. The clouds gave it away.


----------



## Getthenet (Dec 6, 2005)

*Tpwd Passes First Regional Fisheries Plan On Tx Coast For Spotted Seatrout*

*Subject:* FW:  TPWD PASSES FIRST REGIONAL FISHERIES PLAN ON TX COAST FOR SPOTTED SEA TROUT







This past Thursday in Austin , the Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission passed the first regionalized plan for inshore

fisheries on the Texas coast. After deliberation and considerable testimony, the Commission voted unanimously to 

adopt the proposed bag limit changes for spotted seatrout in LLM. The LLM has clearly shown a significant decline in 

trout for the past decade due to increasing fishing pressure. The new limits will be set at five fish per day and five

in possession. The regulatory boundaries are from marker 21 in the land cut to Boca Chica. This certainly gives

TPWD more management flexibility and a very strong precedence when future needs arise in other Texas bay systems.

Barring any unforeseen problems, like a bad freeze, we should see improvements in the LLM trout fishery within three

years. If we want to build and sustain a world class trout fishery, it will require both fishing guides and private 

fishermen to begin to think of the resource as irreplaceable and to respect the potential of each and every fish.

Pass it on and tight lines, Scott Murray


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice trout. I'm jealous. Will make an awesome mount!


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

I know I'm late to this thread, but the video link by Nicademas is not working for me.

Where else can I find this video, either PG-13 or G! LOL


----------

